# Renting WorldMark Credits



## schatterjee (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm not sure I'm allowed to post this in this way.  If it's out of line let me know and I'll delete.

Where is the best place to go to find rental points?  The boards here seem to all refer to certain weeks at certain resorts.  I've also posted on WM Owners board and haven't had much response yet (it really hasn't been that long...) but maybe it just takes some time.  Just wondering if I should be looking somewhere that I'm not.

Thanks for any advice,
Stephanie


----------



## ronparise (Feb 27, 2014)

the worldmark owners board is good.  There are also several brokers that can probably help.

timeshareangels.com
Bill Stephan      smartshare.com
Henri Moreau   wmcredits.net
Mike Murphy    timeshareliquidationservice.com


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 27, 2014)

You can also find credit rentals on the WorldMark Vacation Forum.  http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php  You need to be regisetred on the forum as an owner to see or post on the WM Credit Rentals threads.


----------



## presley (Feb 27, 2014)

schatterjee said:


> Where is the best place to go to find rental points?  The boards here seem to all refer to certain weeks at certain resorts.  I've also posted on WM Owners board and haven't had much response yet (it really hasn't been that long...) but maybe it just takes some time.



You can look on the same site under credits for rent.  People post pretty frequently wanting to rent their points.  They may post without looking at want ads.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 27, 2014)

If your talking about WMowners.com that is probably the best place to find credits to rent

If you are referring to the owner to owner board on the Worldmark Site, you will have better luck trying to find left handed Tuba players


----------



## LLW (Feb 27, 2014)

schatterjee said:


> I'm not sure I'm allowed to post this in this way.  If it's out of line let me know and I'll delete.
> 
> Where is the best place to go to find rental points?  The boards here seem to all refer to certain weeks at certain resorts.  *I've also posted on WM Owners board and haven't had much response yet *(it really hasn't been that long...) but maybe it just takes some time.  Just wondering if I should be looking somewhere that I'm not.
> 
> ...



I just looked at your ad on WMO. Since it was posted only yesterday, you may get more responses yet. It has 2 drawbacks:
1. You may get more responses if you post the price you are willing to pay. Wanted ads with no price attached are usually a shot in the dark, that many owners are not willing to spend time on. 
You can get an idea of what the market value is by looking at the "For Rent" ads of credits with about the same expiration dates, and how fast credits of certain prices and expiration dates are renting. Posting the expiration dates you are willing to accept may also help.

2. Because you don't have any experience, there needs to be some education, and you may not be as flexible on negotiations. But this is not as big a deterrent as item 1 above is.

Renting in credits is usually not that difficult on WMO, but if you are in a hurry, every little change may help. All you need is just one seller.

Good luck.


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 27, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> If your talking about WMowners.com that is probably the best place to find credits to rent
> 
> If you are referring to the owner to owner board on the Worldmark Site, you will have better luck trying to find left handed Tuba players



Not the WorldMark owner-to-owner site, you can't list credit rentals there.  In spite of your bias against the site, the WorldMark Vacation Forum does list credit rentals and it is easy to find.  Here is the link again - http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php The credit rental section is a "For WorldMark Owners Only" section.  All postings are by verified WorldMark owners unlike other forums such as this one where anyone can participate.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 27, 2014)

cotraveller said:


> Not the WorldMark owner-to-owner site, you can't list credit rentals there. In spite of your bias against the site, the WorldMark Vacation Forum does list credit rentals and it is easy to find. Here is the link again - http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php The credit rental section is a "For WorldMark Owners Only" section. All postings are by verified WorldMark owners unlike other forums such as this one where anyone can participate.


 
Due to you bias against WMO in favor of YOUR OWNED site I normally leave your posts on ignore, so I don't flame you. 

Once you go through the hassle of registering for access to the section, with a separate login than the official website (you practically need Sacagawea to find it) The censorship over discussing pricing openly ends up with sellers asking unreasonable prices and mega renters offering less than maintenance fees.

Back on ignore, Fred keep sipping the Kool-Aid


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 27, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> “Never argue with an idiot. They will only bring you down to their level and beat you with experience.”



I'll follow the advice in your signature and not offer any response to your nonsense.


----------



## LLW (Feb 27, 2014)

P.S. Two more tips:
1. Somebody has to do the trusting in the renting process (pay before transfer of credits, or transfer before pay). Since you don't have a positive feedback on the feedback thread, and you are not a frequent poster, you will probably have to be the one doing the trusting, i.e. pay before transfer. You can reduce the risk by checking the feedback thread, unless the prospective seller has a large number of trust-worthy posts. If your instinct tells you no on a particular seller renter, you may not want to rent from that person.

2. You can rent Monday Madness at 7 cents per credit, without paying for housekeeping. It may be cheaper since you don't have to pay for housekeeping. Check the current and previous Monday Madness resorts, to see if the one(s) want are currently on sale.
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1832


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 27, 2014)

This weeks WorldMark Monday Madness resorts are All California Resorts.  The WorldMark site Monday Madness Specials page lists the current resort list each Monday morning and includes the Monday Madness booking rules. The available resorts range from 1 or 2 selected resorts up to all WorldMark resorts.  You can book them from Monday morning through the following Sunday evening.  Reservations can be for up to 11 months before check in.  

Monday Madness is a great feature, I currently have two Monday Madness reservations, one in May and one in October.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Feb 28, 2014)

Stephanie, 

I saw your post and I agree with the feedback that that LLW gave you list a price you are willing to pay. Last week I answered an ad in the wanted section and it was a first timer and I walked them through it and we had a good transaction. I saw your ad yesterday and didn't respond, I thought because you didn't list a price you were trying to lowball and didn't want the hassle so I ended up posting my own ad and had them sold the same day.

Ian


----------



## LLW (Feb 28, 2014)

PassionForTravel said:


> Stephanie,
> 
> I saw your post and I agree with the feedback that that LLW gave you list a price you are willing to pay. Last week I answered an ad in the wanted section and it was a first timer and I walked them through it and we had a good transaction. I saw your ad yesterday and didn't respond, *I thought because you didn't list a price you were trying to lowball and didn't want the hassle *so I ended up posting my own ad and had them sold the same day.
> 
> Ian



That's exactly what I thought might have happened with more than one owner - they would think you were trying to lowball, and didn't want the hassle.

I was also hoping that you had wanted a California resort, that's in the current Monday Madness, and the math on the housekeeping charge would work out for you with the number of days you wanted. 

On the other hand, it might be a good thing to go through the experience of renting, to establish a positive feedback, and if you think you might need to do it again in the future, and Monday Madness does not give you the resort.

Good luck!


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 28, 2014)

Here's a site for a licensed broker

http://www.worldtimeshareclub.com/credits/

There are others


----------



## schatterjee (Feb 28, 2014)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for all the help.  I can see a couple of places where I screwed up my original ad.  Not at all trying to low ball.  I knew I was somewhat hyper about the whole thing as this is the last piece of a family reunion trip and it will all go pear shaped if I don't get the final unit!

Thanks again for the help!
Stephanie


----------

